# GPU-Z 0.6+ crash on start



## pipipr7 (May 3, 2012)

*GPU-Z 0.6.2 crash on start*

GPU-Z has been crashing for my system since 0.6.0. I've just tried with 0.6.2 and it still crashes, the last working version for me is 0.5.9, any way to help pin down this issue so it can be fixed?

This is my system@Win7 32x:


----------



## kissson (May 7, 2012)

same here. using 2008r2


----------



## johnslash (May 7, 2012)

Same here, i'm mixing my offboard graphic card with my onboard hd 3100 VGA, but it doesn't start.


----------

